# Microsoft Access Alternative



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

Here I am asking for suggestions from some mac geniuses.

I need a MS access alternative for mac but i have the following criteria:

-No FileMaker Pro...i despise Filemaker
-Neooffice or OpenOffice are fine but 400mb for a DB is a bit overkill.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

Is FileMaker open for discussion? Why don't you like FileMaker?


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

jasonwood said:


> Is FileMaker open for discussion? Why don't you like FileMaker?


Filemaker is brutal....it doesn't do what you want....I believe the access interface and way to make Tables and fields is superior...like everything opens at the same time...

No offence but i'm looking for an alternative and not a discussion on pro/cons....

Thanks for the help though


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I have no experience in database applications since Foxpro on Win 3.1  But what about 4th Dimension?

http://www.4d.com/products.html


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

LOL, FoxPro... I still have the Mac version discs from 1994

4D is expensive and brutally complex when compared to Access or FM. It is more flexible and very powerful compared to both, but it is a whole new ballgame and comes with a steep learning curve. I never got any good at 4D, but that was my own fault.

Valentina is no longer free and it still needs a front end, AFAIK.

RealBasic has a database engine built-in, but I'm not a user.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

macromedia has a database application. it's more web oriented, so don't know how useful it would be to you (and it's expensive).

i'm teaching myself the open office 'base' now. you're right it's a bit of a pig, and not very stable. the data base functionality is a fairly new addition to open office. hopefully it will mature quickly.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Try perusing Apple's (3rd party) software catalogue??  

http://guide.apple.com/uscategories/tools.lasso

How about something from the UNIX world that uses the X11 GUI??

http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/x11/


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I will tell you that compared to MS Access, Filemaker Pro is a peewee. Access is way more powerful.

Of all the database research I've done, I would say 4D is the only way to go. Unless I missed another product on the market.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

It sounds like you're locked into the Access interface concept, so my advice is Virtual PC and Access.

4D is brutal, I can't see someone coming from an Access preference grokking the 4D mental distortion field.

If you think Filemaker is unacceptable, then you've pretty much narrowed the field to Access.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Or, buy a friggin' Macintel and run Parallels!

http://www.parallels.com/


----------



## Bill Gordon (Feb 24, 2004)

Consider Panorama from ProVue Development. I've used it since 1985 and much prefer it to FileMaker.

http://www.provue.com

Key Panorama Features:

* RAM based for super fast searching, sorting and data manipulation.
* Easy to learn and use.
* Fully relational.
* Flexible forms and reports.
* Crosstabs and "live" data outlines.
* Bar, line, area, pie and scatter charts.
* Fully programmable, including a powerful programming language, a complete suite of development tools and access to AppleScript and the UNIX command shell.
* High speed import/export of text and HTML files.
* Seamless cross platform operation lets you develop and deploy on both PC and Mac systems.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

What about a real database? 
MySQL 5 is an option http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.0.html


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

One thing to remember is that MS Access is very much 'like' FM. Both are what I refer to as 'single user desktop applications'. Before you start flaming/correcting me, what I mean is that both were originally created for a single user, and to be non-relational. Both have been modified to accomplish both but they were not designed that way from the ground up.

Both also are terrible to develop solutions in without going through the learning curve. Yes you can get a simple database up in minutes, but try doing anything involving related tables or using variables, etc.

Depending on your needs, a true SQL engine might be what you need. Then it becomes a case of finding the right front end tool. That could be web based, or developing a client application.

Tell us more about what you are going to use this for, and perhaps we can help narrow down your search.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Gotta agree with the above post... Look in the MySQL.

There are many applications out there to help design the database as you wish. Other utilities, including packages like Dreamweaver will help define the front end application, thru something with a smaller footprint (Web browser) than Access\Jet for a frontend.


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks again guys! i downloaded MySQL and i'm liking it a lot. And it's Free...well one of the versions. I also like the fact that it comes on every single operating system on the planet.

Thanks again boys especially RISCHead for the suggestion.

And whoever suggested i buy an Intel Mac just one app...amazing comment, I'm going to drop 2000+ $ for databases...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Dimitri12 said:


> And whoever suggested i buy an Intel Mac just one app...amazing comment, I'm going to drop 2000+ $ for databases...


Er... YEAH! WHO WAS STOOPID ENOUGH TO SUGGEST _THAT_??! 

Seriously, the suggestion was a half-joke from being frustrated that our _software_ suggestions were striking out (hence, the "frigging" part).

It was a good thread, however, as several database options have been brought to light for everybody.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

You can also go to Postgresql - Also free for some versions.

I do FileMaker, so I have been watching this thread. It would appear some of you may be back a few versions.

Current version FMP8

-Multi table single file OR multi table multi file development
-8 terrabyte data limit - I have clients upporting over a million records
-Multi relational
-Pretty scaleable up to 250 networked users, 100 IWP users
-I have three large solutions in FMP 5-6 and FMP 7-8 running on WANs with acceptible performance
- Fairly rapid development time
- Stable, at least in my experience
- Cross platform - Mac and Windows in a mixed environment
- Good interface building tools
- Open plug in API supports third party add ons

Down side:

- Have to pay for seats
- Does not natively support SQL statements
- Can be kind of like playing guitar - "Legendary Ease of Use" means any one can do it badly, which can create a mess

It's pretty flexible in that I have done everything from contract generation through to heavy duty scheduling to administering OEYC centers to creating directories from multiple data sources through project management.

So just because it has a learning curve, I wouldn't count it out that quickly.

Not Trying to Put out Troll Bait


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

what is the application

access is useful if you want the same old, with no new learning
Access works ok under VPC on a fast G4 or G5
i would still call access a one user, desktop DBMS

File maker is very possible
Im sure I saw some apps that convert SQL statements into filemaker tables
and it has pretty much what you need built in

I do a lot of PHP/MySql/html or Posgres-
thats useful if you have a very specific applciation that needs a web based front end, you install the engine, create the front end and the scripts,
But there is also many packages on sites like www.sourceforge.net that might have some PHP/MySql or Posgres apps ready to go that just need to be tweaked for your use

Looking through versiontracker I also found some front ends for MySQl that can do a lot of the SQL for you
you can always use free tools like phpMyAdmin to help create and set up MySQl databases, i use that one quite a bit, there is also a posgresMyAdmin frontend as well


I have never used 4D 


If you want any more PHP/MySQl/ Posgres or DBMS help please post here to keep the database users thread alive


----------



## Optimize (May 7, 2005)

*Actually, motivating me*



Macaholic said:


> Or, buy a friggin' Macintel and run Parallels!
> 
> http://www.parallels.com/



The main reason I'm considering earlier retirement of my iBook is so that I can run Access. I tend to have to use it extensively in my line of work. 

I don't have the option of implementing another software solution as Access is usually used by the entire enterprise. A known commodity from both a user and support perspective.

I'm quite excited about the prospect of being able to run the one piece of software that's really missing for me from my personal switch to Apple.

I still need a completely compatable software solution with work related programmes. 

Cheers


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

I forgot one - There is Servoy - Sorry - Don't know the specs on that one. They bill themselves as an alternative to FileMaker


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Not to be rude, but someone has to say it - Access sucks with a mighty and powerful suction. If Microsoft didn't practically give it away for free, it could never compete with FileMaker. 

FileMaker Pro may not be perfect, but it's the ultimate database for those of us who aren't thorough-going database wonks, but still need to get DB stuff done. Good as it was already, it's improved dramatically in the last couple of versions.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I have to point this out. Both MS Access and FileMaker Pro sell for just a few hundred dollars each. Proper licensing for MySQL, and for things like MS SQL Server, Oracle, etc. sell for thousands of dollars.

There are reasons why the pricing is different. MS Access and FileMaker are not that robust. The other products are true client-server systems, able to support tens or hundreds of simultaneous connections.

The most important part of this decision is to select a product that meets the needs of this project. Access will not be right for every situation, just like Oracle won't be right for every situation. 

A bicycle, a motorcycle, an ATV, Mini, SUV, Van, a 50 seat bus, and an 18 wheeler are all modes of transportation. If you have to travel from Calgary to Edmonton 3 times a week, 12 months of the year, a bike ain't gonna get you there comfortably. A mini might but say it's not just you, it's a group of 5 people, well then the Mini won't do either but you won't need the bus. If you need to haul 50 Mac Minis, the van might work, but if it is 50 20" iMacs, the van is probably too small.

Point is, look at your requirements and then select the proper product for the job. And the product for this job might not be the same product you'll need for the next one. Sometimes you make compromises.

Just because they are all 'database' products, doesn't make them all the same. Just like the various forms of transportation aren't all the same.

Hope this helps,


----------

